# Suitable treats for 8 week old puppy?



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was just wondering if anybody knew what treats would be most suitable for training an 8 week old puppy?
I'm due to collect my new 8 week old Siberian Husky tomorrow & I am planning on clicker training her as soon as she's settled in, but I was just wondering which treats would be suitable? There doesn't seem to be many treats on the market that are aimed at puppies in particular-or maybe I'm just looking in the wrong places!lol
Any suggestions?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

For a young puppy I would use small pieces of cooked chicken


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

I was thinking something along those lines alright!
Thanks for the help-panic is starting to set in now!lol


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

LouJ69 said:


> I was thinking something along those lines alright!
> Thanks for the help-panic is starting to set in now!lol


Rupert is a proper fussy little swine so when I go shopping I buy some pre-cooked chicken pieces and use them instead!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Small pieces of hotdog sausage or cooked chicken normally does the trick at this age. They are small and easy to eat without them getting too full 

Puppy biscuits are all well and good, but not for on the go training, as they have to stop and chew it


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

i use chicken on my 10 week old puppy as it's the only thing she is interested in


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I used Hot Dog sausages chopped up.....also peices of corned beef very small amounts.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

My pup is 11 weeks old now and I've been using small pieces of cooked chicken as training treats since she was 6.5 weeks old (she was bred here, the other pups didn't leave until they were 8 weeks old).


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

We need lots of photos when you get her/him please


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

i use bot of cheese but his fave is liver. i slice it, boil it, dry it with kitchen roll leave on side for ten mins then bake in oven for a few hours (taken out after first hour and cut into treat sizes)

made a batch weeks ago and still using it. only £1.50 a kg from the butchers


----------



## maizie0_0 (May 4, 2010)

I use hot dog sausage. Cut it up into small slices then half again and put them into separate bags, enough for a couple of days. Then freeze the rest, she would do anything for her hot dogs!


----------

